# Repost - found dog



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I just received a call from a friend of mine in the Camden, Ohio area (Preble county). He has found a Brittany roaming his property that appears to have been lost for a while, due to the condition of the dog. He lives close to Rush Run Wildlife Area. If this could be your dog or if you may know who's dog it is pm me here or call me at 513-324-1448.

Bill

http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=6244


----------

